# SUP everyone!



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

NEVER though I would be in this forum LOL. Wife has been wanting a paddleboard for awhile and, well long story short I have a stand up paddle board now also and I want to make it capable of some light duty fishing. It seems that around here this is not real common. Any tips or things I that I might not be thinking of with regards to my venture. As of now I have a 11'-33" board that is moderately stable for me when standing. I took it out for the first time a few days ago just testing it out without fishing. The board has some built in screw in points for adding some gear already. For reference its a Pau-Hana Big EZ Ricochet.

Things im planning to implement: (* things I already have)
Cooler seat *
Anchor system
rod holder for storage beind me and in front of me if I want to troll a bit
Life jacket *
some type of outrigger system for more stability (probably home made)
paddle holding clip

Things I might consider using:
Vexilar Flasher*
led lights
something to keep fish in? like crappie/saugeye


So have I lost my mind? I will not be taking this on any moving water just lakes. Also seriously doubt that I will be using it once the water gets dangerously cold. Since I have yet to make a cast off this thing just wondering if there is anything from a preparedness standpoint that im missing or something that I might add to make this super cool? Thanks for any insight.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I think they could make a great fishing platform. I see a lot of guys fishing the backwaters in Florida with them.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Wow. I was not aware of people fishing in paddle boards. Goodluck with the venture and let us know how it goes.

As far as keeper fish, I just use a stainless steel stringer with a Carabiner attached to my Kayak (not a Paddle board, but might work if you find a location to hook the Carabiner). Keeps them in the water and alive until I get back to launch area.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Better buy some cheaper rods/reels, Josh. Sounds like a recipe for disaster!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i went for a long paddle with no rods on saturday and im getting real comfortable with it. went about 5 miles up a creek arm at a local lake and never came close to falling. Should be getting my cooler in the mail today so as soon as that happens I will take a rod along and see how tough it will be to fish. The one thing I did notice is that its not a good vessel for fighting a headwind and it drifts real easy. Its only 35lbs so it just dosent keep momentum. Im thinking a small anchor will hold it well because of that though. Also it goes through skinny water like a champ. Several areas were only about 10 inches deep and as long as the fin does not drag you breeze right through. I saw they make a low profile fin you can use thats only a few inches deep but longer, doubt I would need that around here unless I dare to take it out through some rocky riffles


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have been on both a paddleboard and on my Jackson Coosa HD and a few other Sit on Tops. I think that there is certainly some situations where a Paddleboard would be a great tool to get on the fish. Wind and moving water would be big factors as to where and when it would work well. 

It would probably be awesome on the AEP ponds that run through the woods, and I have considered that a few times.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've fished almost exclusively off a SUP for the last 2 years. But the two that I fish from are much wider, more stable fishing platforms.
I own a Jackson SuperFISHal: http://jacksonkayak.com/blog/kayak/superfishal/
And I often paddle a Hala Fame: https://halagear.com/product/hala-fame-inflatable-sup-board/
I strap down a cooler that has gear tracks on it for rod holders, etc...and I sit on the cooler and use a double bladed 260cm kayak paddle most of the time.
I'm a HUGE fan of fishing this way. I stand up all the time and see structure and fish that I wouldn't normally see. 
Both of mine are big enough for overnight camping trips, and sometimes even a dog.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So a couple things: Yup, those fins will get ya in skinny water. I've been thrown to my knees more than once. A couple manufacturers make "stomp box" deals for the fins, so they'll retract back into the board when you hit something. But other than that, its workable.
As far as anchors, consider a drag chain set up. It'll slow your downstream drift, and it can also be used as an anchor in slow water. You just have to turn around to fish, which is easy on the board.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

reyangelo said:


> Wow. I was not aware of people fishing in paddle boards. Goodluck with the venture and let us know how it goes.
> 
> As far as keeper fish, I just use a stainless steel stringer with a Carabiner attached to my Kayak (not a Paddle board, but might work if you find a location to hook the Carabiner). Keeps them in the water and alive until I get back to launch area.


I use a mesh laundry bag.....


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

all good info thanks guys


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> So have I lost my mind? I will not be taking this on any moving water just lakes. Also seriously doubt that I will be using it once the water gets dangerously cold.




Everyone thought I was nuts when I was kayak fishing 25 years ago. Seems as though a whole lot of people have jumped on the bandwagon lately.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hell, I thought it was nuts to yak fish......until last year....now it sees more use than my big boat


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

When I first started doing this over 10 years ago, I figured that yak fishing would be cramped and uncomfortable....I was right.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I took the board out today and got a nice reality check lol! I have not made a stabilizer for it yet but its obvious I wont be fishing off this thing much if ever, until I do. Even in a seated position it was tippy for me. The strong wind today did not help and when I anchored a few times it felt like the pull of the rope would tip me when the wind would gust. I took out my fish finder and wanted to fish some deeper water but the wind just would not allow it. Fussed with it for awhile and caught a small perch vertical jigging, then just picked a shallow area with manageable wind and caught a few white bass and a small largemouth. Nothing big enough to get me excited thats for sure. Tried standing and casting a little but it was extremely tough to balance and feel secure. So focusing on actually executing a cast and working a bait was just about impossible. I will have to build a stabilizer for it and hope that will greatly improve the comfort level. Until then I wont take a rod along and torture myself like I did today.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> I took the board out today and got a nice reality check lol! I have not made a stabilizer for it yet but its obvious I wont be fishing off this thing much if ever, until I do. Even in a seated position it was tippy for me. The strong wind today did not help and when I anchored a few times it felt like the pull of the rope would tip me when the wind would gust. I took out my fish finder and wanted to fish some deeper water but the wind just would not allow it. Fussed with it for awhile and caught a small perch vertical jigging, then just picked a shallow area with manageable wind and caught a few white bass and a small largemouth. Nothing big enough to get me excited thats for sure. Tried standing and casting a little but it was extremely tough to balance and feel secure. So focusing on actually executing a cast and working a bait was just about impossible. I will have to build a stabilizer for it and hope that will greatly improve the comfort level. Until then I wont take a rod along and torture myself like I did today.


Lol. It's all in the wrist


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't get down on SUPs, Joshy. You're just standing on the wrong one. There are plenty that are absolutely amazing to fish from. 
Mine is stable enough that I fish off it in the winter:


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And my son, loaded up for an overnight trip with my 90# dog:
(my overarching point is that, like all boats/kayaks/etc...there are specific types for specific purposes. And there are some rock star SUP platforms for fishing)


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> Don't get down on SUPs, Joshy. You're just standing on the wrong one. There are plenty that are absolutely amazing to fish from.
> Mine is stable enough that I fish off it in the winter:


I am still amazed on SUP fishing. I just got my first Kayak this year and each trip I am learning something new or potential opportunities for improvements/optimizations.

That is a sweet set up Bubbagon. Guess couple things I'd be concerned with is falling in the water and/or dropping stuff off the paddleboard. The upside is I am sure it doesn't weigh alot compared to some Kayaks (plus size to commute with).


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That was my first reaction also. And it's the same reaction I got from my buddies when I showed up on it in early March.
BUT....than you actually stand on it and you understand. It's 100% more stable than any kayak on the planet. It's just a big, HUGE, super wide platform. It feels more stable than standing on a floating boat dock.
It's one of those "you gotta try it to believe it" deals. But the feeling of being able to stand up, jump up and down, turn around, stand on one foot on the edge...it's a very liberating way to fish. Standing and balance are just not things you consider on it, because it's so inherently easy to do.
As far as dropping stuff, it's no different than dropping stuff when yakking. Over the years, I've learned to tie down EVERYTHING that doesn't float or that I don't want to get wet....whether it's a SUP or a kayak. It's just a wet sport and being prepared solves that issue.
If you want to paddle one, I'm around all weekend and live in Dublin.


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Bubbagon said:


> That was my first reaction also. And it's the same reaction I got from my buddies when I showed up on it in early March.
> BUT....than you actually stand on it and you understand. It's 100% more stable than any kayak on the planet. It's just a big, HUGE, super wide platform. It feels more stable than standing on a floating boat dock.
> It's one of those "you gotta try it to believe it" deals. But the feeling of being able to stand up, jump up and down, turn around, stand on one foot on the edge...it's a very liberating way to fish. Standing and balance are just not things you consider on it, because it's so inherently easy to do.
> As far as dropping stuff, it's no different than dropping stuff when yakking. Over the years, I've learned to tie down EVERYTHING that doesn't float or that I don't want to get wet....whether it's a SUP or a kayak. It's just a wet sport and being prepared solves that issue.
> If you want to paddle one, I'm around all weekend and live in Dublin.


Thanks, I may just take you up on that one day (especially if you come over to Hoover on a particular day).

I know Monday and Wednesday mornings I try hitting Hoover. How does it handle waves (wakes) from passing boats like the 9.9hp limits?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Both of mine would handle that type of wake no problem. In fact, much better than most kayaks would.
But weekday mornings are a tough sell for me. That damn job and stuff...


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, a SUP has been on my list for a few yrs now. I would love to own one and I would fish the heck out of it. 

I have a Coosa and I paddle it SUP style quite often...standing and paddling like you would in a SUP. I'm efficient enough now that I am entering and beaching (exiting) the kayak while standing. The clear line of vision is great for spotting isolated cover where I've got alot of my big fish from. I've even paddle boarded my Coosa in the dark. I dont have a SUP yet but if I get any better in the Coosa I just may never need it.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon, question about using a cooler for a seat. I've got a Yeti Tundra 35...would a sup accommodate that size/weight?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Absolutely. The Jackson SuperFISHal would no sweat. Here's a link to a bunch of Google images and 90% have a cooler on there about that size, if not bigger. https://www.google.com/search?q=jackson+superfishal&espv=2&biw=1280&bih=593&tbm=isch&imgil=Yt-zgh1GU5aejM%3A%3BYA_HLmZ-d823kM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.yakangler.com%252Ffishing-kayak-review%252F123-jackson-kayak-superfishal&source=iu&pf=m&fir=Yt-zgh1GU5aejM%3A%2CYA_HLmZ-d823kM%2C_&usg=__kOo0kTetTa305_DCtJUl9QPgCVo=&ved=0ahUKEwj7v-fq_KLPAhWD6oMKHd5eBc0QyjcIMw&ei=es7jV_uaE4PVjwTevZXoDA#imgrc=_

Here's a good review from Drew, but it also shows him standing on his cooler. You can't get much more stable than that.
http://drewgregory.com/first-superfishal-trip-impressions-and-review/

The Hala Fame would handle with absolutely no problem also.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> Bubbagon, question about using a cooler for a seat. I've got a Yeti Tundra 35...would a sup accommodate that size/weight?












Here's my Superfishal with a 35 on it. Handles it fine. I have had mine for 2 weeks and love it. Spent 10 hours on it yesterday without touching dry land. I paddle sitting on the cooler most of the time, and store my gear on top the ice. This board is really stable. I was casting a 10 wt. With a huge fly in the pitch black lastnight with no problem...... and no fish.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

PERFECT flyfishing platform. Perfect!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

trekker said:


> View attachment 219773
> 
> 
> Here's my Superfishal with a 35 on it. Handles it fine. I have had mine for 2 weeks and love it. Spent 10 hours on it yesterday without touching dry land. I paddle sitting on the cooler most of the time, and store my gear on top the ice. This board is really stable. I was casting a 10 wt. With a huge fly in the pitch black lastnight with no problem...... and no fish.


Great pix man. Love the color of that SUP too. Thx for the feed back...I love the tundra 35. Would love to bring in overnights too just doesn't fit in the Coosa.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> The Hala Fame would handle with absolutely no problem also.


Thanks Bubbagon - I really like the Hala line up. I'm real interested in the inflatables. 

Not sure I can commit at their price points thou. I'm taking a good look at the ISLE Explorer Inflatable SUP.

https://www.islesurfandsup.com/stand-up-paddle-boards/11-explorer-airtech-inflatable-paddle-board/

For the price I'm not sure there's a better value. At least for a river fishing outfit. Not found a bad review on it. Hoping to get one before next season.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Hala is one of the only inflatable SUPs that I've ever paddled. And that's due to my relationship with Bret, over at Columbus Kayak (they carry Hala). I've paddled some BIC SUPs too, but none of them came close to the stability of the Hala Fame. 
They are a bit on the pricey side, but also built to reflect that price. They have some extra carbon cross sticking that makes them super firm and unwilling to bend.
I know Bret's blowing out last year's models and demos right now. So I'm guessing there are some deals to be had.
Either the Hala Fame, or a new WW raft will be my next purchase.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And I could totally arrange a double demo if you wanted.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

SMB, that SUP you posted a link for is pretty sweet, my only issue with that thing would be the fins in the back, I know they are meant for better tracking but I would sure hate to have to get some shallow water in that. even if you were to get off of the board and shallow water, there is really no dragging that board over any kind of land/rock without ensuing some sort of serious damage to the fins


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> SMB, that SUP you posted a link for is pretty sweet, my only issue with that thing would be the fins in the back, I know they are meant for better tracking but I would sure hate to have to get some shallow water in that. even if you were to get off of the board and shallow water, there is really no dragging that board over any kind of land/rock without ensuing some sort of serious damage to the fins


Just hafta carry it.......


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

9Left said:


> SMB, that SUP you posted a link for is pretty sweet, my only issue with that thing would be the fins in the back, I know they are meant for better tracking but I would sure hate to have to get some shallow water in that. even if you were to get off of the board and shallow water, there is really no dragging that board over any kind of land/rock without ensuing some sort of serious damage to the fins


Most manufacturers will have a smaller fin (like a 3 incher), to replace the larger, center fin.
That's one of the things I LOVE about the Jackson SuperFISHal; all of the fins are removable. And the bottom of the board itself is designed with "tunneling" so it tracks great without them.

Because yeah....when those fins get stuck on a rock, and you're standing, you instantly get thrown to your knees.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Check out the boards from Dragonfly boatworks. Real sweet with a price to match.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> Not sure what you meant about "price to match." I was just checking out a couple models, and they are very sweet. They are also pretty pricey, but I didn't think they were out of line. Definitely not an entry-level boat.
> 
> http://www.dragonflypaddleboards.com/techie12.html
> 
> http://www.yakoutlaws.com/dragonfly-paddleboards/



I guess i meant Unsweet price.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Right on. I love'em but would not be able to drag it thru a shallow creek. Check out Cayo, they make a sweet board as well.


----------

